# dar de sí



## emonfort

BONJOUR, JE VOUDRAIS SAVOIR CE QUE VEUX DIRE L'EXPRESSION "DA DE SI"? 
QUE QUIERE DECIR "DA DE SI"?
Merci!


----------



## Ely_wochifem

emonfort said:


> BONJOUR, JE VOUDRAIS SAVOIR CE QUE VEUX DIRE L'EXPRESSION "DA DE SI"?
> QUE QUIERE DECIR "DA DE SI"?
> Merci!


 

"Dar de si" peut être: "donner de lui-même". Une phrase: "Ese muchacho *da todo de si* para lograr sus objetivos".


----------



## emonfort

OK Muchas gracias. Tendria otro sentido para la frase: "Madrid da de si"?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

L'expression "dar de sí" s'emploie par exemple pour les tissus ou les tricots qui peuvent se tendre à volonté (ou presque) et qui, prévus en principe pour une taille 36, iraient aussi a une personne usant la 44. 

Donc c'est quelque chose qui suggère la possibilité de donner plus, d'offrir plus que ce qu'en principe on pourrait croire.

J'espère que ça t'aidera à traduire l'expression.

Bisous.


----------



## Natacha0907

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un petit souci avec la fin de cette phrase :

*"*Hitchens hace girar la rueda del timón *todo lo que esta da de sí*."

Pour info, il s'agit du naufrage du Titanic et "la rueda del timon" signifie "barre du gouvernail".
Est-ce que cela veut dire que la barre est tournée jusqu'à son maximum ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Natacha0907 said:


> Est-ce que cela veut dire que la barre est tournée jusqu'à son maximum ?



Oui, c'est bien ça. 
Jusqu'à la limite, jusqu'à l'extrême. 
En un mot: *à fond*.


----------



## Josu2000

Hola a todos! Cómo dirías en esta frase "no dar más de sí"?

El pueblo no admitía más que un tonto, no daba de sí más que para un tonto porque era un pueblo pequeño.


Gracias!


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

En este contexto podría ser *ne pas avoir de place...* Haces un intento de traducción ?


----------



## Josu2000

Hola,

Sí , es un trabajo clase, tengo que traducir un fragmento de Cela, muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola Josu2000,

Te pedía que intentaras traducir la frase para poder ayudarte con ella...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit





Gévy said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'expression "dar de sí" s'emploie par exemple pour les tissus ou les tricots qui peuvent se tendre à volonté (ou presque) et qui, prévus en principe pour une taille 36, iraient aussi a une personne usant la 44.





> RAE
> *~*algo, especialmente la ropa,* de sí.* * 1.     * loc. verb. Extenderse, ensancharse. U. t. en sent. fig. _Su sueldo, su inteligencia da poco de sí_


En este caso: _céder
_ (moi)
- Ce pull m'est un peu juste
(la vendeuse)
- Ne vous inquiétez pas il va céder
(moi, genre cliente emmerdeuse et méfiante)
- Il ne va pas bailler quand même ?! 
(la vendeuse s'armant de patience)
- No il cédera juste un peu

En el sentido figurado de los ejemplos de la RAE:
- Il ne faut pas attendre grand chose de son intelligence / son intelligence est bornée...
- son salaire est insuffisant / exigu...

Queda el concepto de la ciudad, aunque falta saber qué sentido le da exactamente el locutor:
- Madrid se livre / s'ouvre / s'offre volontiers ? (en el sentido en el que la ciudad da más de lo que prometía) / Madrid  est illimité (pensando en los recursos que puede ofrecer la ciudad)

Para este último punto solo conjeturas para abrir el debate. Vuestro turno.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Estaminette

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour, la phrase "Veremos cuánto da de sí _Amor_"est tirée d'un article de El País.
Comment la comprendre?
_Amor_ est le titre du prochain film de Michael Haneke (En français, le titre du film est _Ces deux_).
L'article dit que le film marque le retour de Jean-Louis Trintignant à l'écran.
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pohana

Estaminette said:


> ..."Veremos cuánto da de sí _Amor_"....



_... On verra __jusqu'où __Amour__ peut-il aller _...


----------



## Estaminette

Merci beaucoup Pohana! Votre proposition se lit très bien en français .


----------



## Nooj

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​

Hola.

¿Cómo se traduce darse de si en francés?

Proporciono un contexto : esta goma de pelo es una chapuza, no se da de si y encima no sujeta.

Con darse de si me refiero a que se le va la tensión fácilmente, se destruye con facilidad.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Ça ne tient pas? El asunto es que enseguida dices que no sujeta y en francés “tenir” abarca ambos sentidos. Si se trata de un gel, quizá lo segundo sería “et puis ça ne fige pas”…


----------



## Nooj

Gracias por tu aporte swift! Me sirve


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:

Imagino que habla dela goma del pelo, un chouchou, entonces de una goma "elástica". No sé de dónde es el texto pero si es de España no se trata de un gel.
Il ne s'étire pas...il ne se détend pas et il ne tient pas... il tombe... il glisse.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Totalmente de acuerdo con la *Señora* *Barberin* en que se trata de una goma elástica, lo que en francés llamamos *un* *élastique. *Además de sus propuestas*, *también podríamos añadir* il ne s'élargit pas.*
(curiosamente, en Cataluña a esas gomas las llaman "gomas de pollo"; nunca logré saber por qué).


----------



## swift

Madame Barberin said:


> Imagino que habla dela goma del pelo, un chouchou, entonces de una goma "elástica". No sé de dónde es el texto pero si es de España no se trata de un gel.


¡Excelente observación! Se me había escapado ese detalle. 

En ese caso, sí tiene más sentido usar “tenir” para “sujetar” y cualquiera de las opciones que plantea @Madame Barberin para “dar de sí”.


----------

